# Interesting



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Someone linked me to this on the poodle forum I frequent, I found it an interesting read.

What’s Really in Pet Food


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

This has been posted in a thread here somewhere before but it is a good read. As I've said in a number of threads on this subject...follow the money.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I've read that one before. I believe it should be a must read to anyone that buys commercial pet food. Thanks for posting this!


----------

